# The GI microbiome adn it's role in Chronic Fatigue Syndrome: A summary of bacteriotherapy



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's an important article about the gut microbiome and chronic fatigue. I find it especially relevant as Dr. Borody has reversed chronic fatigue with a microbiome transplant. Imagine that........... getting rid of chronic fatigue. Please consider looking into it.

http://search.informit.com.au/documentSummary;dn=119626231492520;res=IELHEA

I can speak from personal experience that FMTs can work. I reversed my IBS-D in 2015, and am still having no issues or return of my symptoms. I do however work hard to avoid products and foods that can be harmful to our gut microbiome. I also work hard to eat the foods that are most beneficial for my gut microbiome. The Human Microbiome is playing an amazing role in human health. Each month more and more research papers are being published. I am continually learning more about this. I strongly encourage everyone here to learn about it and to continue to learn about it.

For those of you that have never heard of the human microbiome, I'll give a very brief summary :

The Human Microbiome is this ecosystem of bacteria that we live with. We actually have more bacteria cells in and on our body than we have human cells. These bacteria cells are said to outnumber human cells by ten to one. We are learning that the average American has lost 40% of the diversity of this ecosystem. This loss of diversity and disruption of balances between good and bad bacteria are being connected with a long list of diseases, including IBS, and Chronic Fatigue. Now, here's where it gets really interesting : researchers are reversing human disease just by restoring the health and diversity of this ecosystem. It's called a fecal microbiome transplant. It is literally saving lives (C. Diff.)


----------

